# Herzlichen Glückwunsch vierlagig



## crash (25 März 2008)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag werter Herr vierlagig.
weiter so...


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (25 März 2008)

Hallo Vierlagig

Auch von mir alles Gute.
Ich hoffe, dass Deine CD doch noch Erfolg bringt  

Gruss

Audsuperuser


----------



## Rainer Hönle (25 März 2008)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag auch von mir. Mach weiter so.


----------



## Steve81 (25 März 2008)

Von mir auch alles Gute! :sm20::sm24:


----------



## mst (25 März 2008)

Ich wünsche auch alle Gute!
:sm20:


----------



## Roos (25 März 2008)

Hey Hoppa,

auch von mir alles gute zum Geburtstag...

mfg roos


----------



## jabba (25 März 2008)

Auch von mir alles Gute .


----------



## Frank (25 März 2008)

nur die besten wünsche für unseren gravurgrafen - herrn vierlagig, auch von mir!


----------



## Lipperlandstern (25 März 2008)

Auch von mir die Herzlichsten Glückwünsche und Alles Gute aus dem verschneiten Lipperland .......


----------



## zotos (25 März 2008)

Wie?! Jungspunde werden heute auch älter? Ich kenne da einen Kollegen in dessen Ansehen Du nun ein ganze Jahr gestiegen bist ;o)

Mach weiter "so"! Oder vielleicht auch eher ganz anders. Mach es so wie es Dir gefällt.


Wir habe noch ein Geschenk für Dich der diabolo und ich haben im Chat ein Bild Für Dich gemalt:

```
____________________.....:...::~~~---------_____________...---______---
```

PS: damit haben wir Dir 10k€ gespart ;o)


----------



## OHGN (25 März 2008)

Na dann, auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag.:sm20: 

26 Jahre? Schönes Alter! 

Wenn ich so zurückdenke, da hatte ich dem damaligen "Osten" gerade den Rücken gekehrt und das erste mal in meinem Leben eine SPS gesehen.:icon_biggrin:


----------



## gravieren (25 März 2008)

Auch alles Gute von mir.

:sm24:


----------



## HDD (25 März 2008)

Ja Papier nun bist auch du ein wenig älter geworden und bekommst schon braune Ränder an der Seite! 
Alles gute für Dich Gesundheit, Langes Leben und das du Beruflich deine Ziele erreichst!

HDD
Ach ja noch einen Tipp nimm das Bild von Zotos uns Dia!!!!


----------



## Larry Laffer (25 März 2008)

:sm20: 

Hallo Steffen,
auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag ... :sm24: 

Gruß
LL


----------



## diabolo150973 (25 März 2008)

zotos schrieb:


> Wir habe noch ein Geschenk für Dich der diabolo und ich haben im Chat ein Bild Für Dich gemalt:
> 
> ```
> ____________________.....:...::~~~---------_____________...---______---
> ...



Ich distanziere mich von solchen Äußerungen und möchte nicht, dass mir solche Dinge unterstellt werden. Wenn ich daran beteiligt gewesen wäre, hätte ich mit Herrn Vierlagig's Birne persönlich komische Striche an die Wand gepinselt.
 *ROFL*

Von mir gibt es natürlich auch die besten Glückwünsche zum Geburtstag! 
Lass Dich reich beschenken und feier schön!!! Man sieht sich...


----------



## edison (25 März 2008)

Neues Jahr, neues Glück  
Die besten Wünsche auch von mir.


----------



## vierlagig (25 März 2008)

zotos schrieb:


> Wir habe noch ein Geschenk für Dich der diabolo und ich haben im Chat ein Bild Für Dich gemalt:
> 
> ```
> ____________________.....:...::~~~---------_____________...---______---
> ...



*ROFL*

danke zotos! ... hat nen ehrenplatz in meinem "büro" bekommen ...

allen anderen auch ein ganz großes danke! trink natürlich für jeden von euch heut abend einen mit ... bier oder sambuca, je nach dem ...

[edit] hier für alle interessierten, das *original* [/edit]


----------



## Kai (25 März 2008)

Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag.

:sm20: 

Gruß Kai


----------



## repök (25 März 2008)

Alles Gute !
Junge mit 26 da gings mir noch gut...


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (25 März 2008)

Holla!

Auch meinerseits alles gute zum Burzldag!
(Und Trinke immer nur so viel, wie mit Gewalt rein geht!)

Gruß
Timo


----------



## marlob (25 März 2008)

Auch von mir alle Gute zum Geburtstag.
:sm20:


----------



## MSB (25 März 2008)

Haua Haua Hah,

Der Vierlagige hat heute Geburtstag: "Hurra"

Die besten Wünsche auch von mir.

P.S. Jetzt darf ich dich wieder für ein 3/4 Jahr "Alter Sack" nennen :s1: :sb9:


----------



## lorenz2512 (25 März 2008)

hallo,
auch von mir alles gute, und möge mit dem alter auch die weisheit kommen.


----------



## godi (25 März 2008)

Hallo!

Von mir auch noch alles gute zum Geburtstag!


----------



## kermit (25 März 2008)

*Herzlichen Glückwunsch!*

Applaus, Applaus, Applaaaaaaus!


----------



## Hermann (25 März 2008)

auch von mir alles gute und ein weiteres jahr mit dem selben frauennamen in deinen programmen


----------



## Question_mark (25 März 2008)

*Der vl wird älter ..*

Hallo vl,

auch von mir herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag.

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## funkdoc (25 März 2008)

alles gute 4L!!!!!!!!!!!!

26 ach das waren noch zeiten


----------



## MW (26 März 2008)

Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag
:sm20: 


Und weiterhin viel freude bei der Arbeit in Heiligengrabe


----------



## andre (26 März 2008)

Hallo vierlagig,
alles Gute zum Geburtstag auch von mir! :sm24: 

Gruß Andre


----------

